# Adi A7 S line black, 2 day enhancement



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Small thread as i had a limited time to get this ready. Pre sale prep on this gorgeous motor. Finished article looked epic

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160530_11_41_26_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160530_11_58_10_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finished

WP_20160530_21_23_55_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160530_21_23_47_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160530_21_23_33_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160530_21_24_20_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20160530_21_24_10_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Quick thread, another quick(ish) job but cracking results so time well spent


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job as usual Matt, love these beasties, have so much road presence.

Your LED wall has inspired me, on road to making my own!


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic job. Looks amazing.

(Pity the shots are spoiled by some chap wearing burgundy trousers :lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yet again Matt, a great turn around.
Was that Essence you used and Shine Mate new pad mate.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work again


----------



## Ady b (Oct 15, 2007)

Great job mate absolute beast of a car !!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Yet again Matt, a great turn around.
> Was that Essence you used and Shine Mate new pad mate.


No used sonax ex04-06. Needed good cut but proper finish too. Sonax and tangerine is just about the limits of my correctional ability in one set, without the need for further refining


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish :thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Great finish nearly as nice as mine!!!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job again mate on a stunning A7


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> No used sonax ex04-06. Needed good cut but proper finish too. Sonax and tangerine is just about the limits of my correctional ability in one set, without the need for further refining


Love using Sonax EX 04-06 works on any paint and any pad , it's a great polish for removing defects on soft paint:buffer::thumb:


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Amazing results Matt!!
BTW, what product did you use for LSP.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mohebmhanna said:


> Amazing results Matt!!
> BTW, what product did you use for LSP.


Thats a good question which i literally cant remember the answer too :lol: I want to say Prima Epic i think


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

that looks stunning........ am really fancying one as my next motor....... wife dependant..... lol


----------

